# "the egg"



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 5, 2014)

That's what my daughter named it anyway and she's right and that's actually what I was going for. My second successfull hollow form. Its 10 1/2" including the base and finial. And about 5" round at the widest. Maple burl and black walnut. I filled the checks and cracks with some copper inlay. C&C welcome!

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 5, 2014)

Good job Nick, nice looking HF !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2014)

I like it. The only reason you aren't getting accolades from the experienced turners yet is because they haven't seen it yet. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 5, 2014)

Very nice! That maple looks really good with the walnut. Cool looking shape too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 5, 2014)

Darn good for your second! the curve is nice and even, surface and finish look great, and a really nice piece of wood...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2014)

Well done, Nick!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2014)

Nick - Really nice job man! I like the design. Very unique. Can we get a shot with the lid off? Thats an excellent shape to showcase the awesome grain in that wood. (I was going to say Eggcellent but its too early to be that cheesy)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 6, 2014)

Your daughter new what she saw. Very nice job on that my friend. Smoothe flowing shape. Very nice.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

Like the others before me I agree that the shape is really nice!! Great combo of wood also!!


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 7, 2014)

This is awesome -- great job


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2014)

EGGCELLENT! There, I said it, LOL. Very nice piece in all aspects, well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 7, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> EGGCELLENT! There, I said it, LOL. Very nice piece in all aspects, well done!


Man -- I managed to resist the urge to call it ORBSOME, and there you go making an as-bad-if-not-worse pun ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Man -- I managed to resist the urge to call it ORBSOME, and there you go making an as-bad-if-not-worse pun ...


Scott started it, LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 7, 2014)

You guys "crack" me up.... Always a yolkster.... If, I mean jokester...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2014)

Too cool! Amazing that it's only your second! The main form looks perfect, and I like the contrasting base. I think it would work wven better without the lid and finial or maybe a little more blending the curve from the main form to the upper elements. Truly an amazing piece considering your short foray into hollowing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 8, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> (I was going to say Eggcellent but its too early to be that cheesy)



woo whooo! Scot made a yolk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jul 8, 2014)

Beautiful wood and form on the vessel and base. The finish is just right to me (not too glossy but plenty smooth). I am not sure about the finial.


----------



## calcnerd (Jul 8, 2014)

That's gorgeous. Great job!


----------

